# Southwest Suffolk VA Flower ID



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Symphyotrichum pilosum var pilosum

https://vnps.org/native-wildflowers-a-feast-in-the-fall/


----------



## bfirek (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Very helpful.


----------

